# Bostar QCTP upgrade.



## Scra99tch (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas on here.  Made this morning.  

Recessed the cap inside of the pinion.  Kinda lock things in. The knobs just barely touch each other which means I got the angle down close enough.  If the done piece bothers me I can make something out of it.  Maybe an insert/screen holder?


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 1, 2018)

Beautiful finish on the taper section.  
Just a preference of mine, but I would keep the tool post holding screw as a hex head nut or bolt. I often do miner production work on my lathe and I would see the second handle bar as a knuckle buster when making quick changes.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 1, 2018)

It looks in the first picture that the spanner  nut that holds the qctp together is unthreaded a little. If I recall that’s what holds the arm assy. Tight with the body. I had trouble with mine loosening when I would loosen the lever to change position of toolpost. Disassembled to make sure spacer was bottoming out on bottom of toolpost block. It was so I put some blue loctite to hold her. Nice work on the nut and taper.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 1, 2018)

Alexander McGilton said:


> Beautiful finish on the taper section.
> Just a preference of mine, but I would keep the tool post holding screw as a hex head nut or bolt. I often do miner production work on my lathe and I would see the second handle bar as a knuckle buster when making quick changes.


That was my first impression as well, the tool post itself rarely needs adjustment, just reach for a regular box wrench to tighten/ loosen; on my CA tool post, I use a engineer's hex box wrench and a piece of pipe about 3 ft long to adequately tighten it.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 1, 2018)

Trying to use a parting tool with that outrageous overhang is an invitation for disaster, the blade should not hang over past the front edge of the cross slide (or even further to the right) doing so invites binding and breakage of the blade, or worse.


----------



## Scra99tch (Dec 1, 2018)

This was just for demonstration, had not cut with it just yet.  Thanks for the tip, sad to say I’ve had more mishaps at work using cutoff bits than anything else.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 1, 2018)

Scra99tch said:


> This was just for demonstration, had not cut with it just yet.  Thanks for the tip, sad to say I’ve had more mishaps at work using cutoff bits than anything else.


That goes with the territory, especially with small light machines!


----------

